# Tourist resorts



## sam1978

Hello everybody!
I have a question: could you please tell me how is "Tourist resorts" in your langugage, please?
Thank you in advance everybody! 

*Italian: 
Località turistiche.
*


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*: אתרי תיירות (_atarey tayarut_).


----------



## Mahaodeh

Arabic: muntaja3aat siyaa7iyya منتجعات سياحية.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: *estâncias turísticas*, although the word _resorts_ is sometimes left untranslated.


----------



## Nizo

One way of expressing this in *Esperanto* is *turismejoj*.


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

The most general Japanese expression is;
観光地
kankōchi,
which is literally the site for sightseeing.


----------



## sam1978

Thank you very much everybody! 
I'll wait for other languages, too.


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

Staţiuni turistice.


----------



## sam1978

Thank you OldAvatar! 
I'll also wait for the other languages!


----------



## Quelle

We German love the English (American) language so much, that we are losing the German.
You can translate it: Touristische Ferienorte


----------



## Zsanna

Sam, I'd be happy to give the Hungarian but I'm not sure about what this expression covers exactly. 
Is it an area where there are hotels, shops, etc. specially built for tourists (like e.g. some seaside places in Greece) and locals don't really live there or ...? 
And how big a place are you thinking about?


----------



## sam1978

Zsanna said:


> Sam, I'd be happy to give the Hungarian but I'm not sure about what this expression covers exactly.
> Is it an area where there are hotels, shops, etc. specially built for tourists (like e.g. some seaside places in Greece) and locals don't really live there or ...?
> And how big a place are you thinking about?



It's a tourist place! I don't know how to explain.. I mean a generic sense...
For example it can be places such as Barcellona, Maldive, Bahamas...


----------



## Outsider

Is that really what "resort" means in English?! Zsanna's explanation seemed closer to the meaning of the expression...


----------



## Quelle

Definition:
*1. *A place frequented by people for relaxation or recreation: _a ski resort._


----------



## Outsider

Upon further reflection, I guess the word is ambiguous enough to include both ideas.


----------



## Zsanna

Yes, I was also thinking about a possbile meaning like "touristy" or "a place where a lot of tourists go" but it would be a different term in Hungarian.
OK.
A place specially "made" for tourists (especially those who wish to have a rest or even if not, practise some holiday sports): *üdülőhelyek* (general term), *üdülőtelepek* (more particular and well limited), *üdülővárosok* (a whole town created for them)

Or (about a town or an area): *turistaközpontok *if there are a lot of tourists concentrated there (because there is a lot to see there and also because the place is equipped to meet the needs of the tourists). (Barcelona or Malaga could be that.)
However, I have a feeling that we would rather call these places *a turisták által gyakran látogatott helyek* or *a turisták által frekventált helyek* = a place often visited by tourists. 

The "top" term is *turistaparadicsomok* = tourist paradise

There must be other terms, too but I'd need more precision...

I've just noticed that you needed the term in the plural... (I'll add the endings in orange.) That complicates the thing further a bit because you have to be careful about using the plural in Hungarian - we do not use it the same way and in the same circumstances as you'd see that in English for example. (When in doubt, use the singular, anyway!)


----------



## Zsanna

Quelle said:


> Definition:
> *1. *A place frequented by people for relaxation or recreation: _a ski resort._


 
I was a bit confused also because of the Italian: I think (maybe I'm wrong) a ski resort wouldn't be a "località turistica"...


----------



## sam1978

Zsanna said:


> I was a bit confused also because of the Italian: I think (maybe I'm wrong) a ski resort wouldn't be a "località turistica"...


Ski resort is "Località Sciistica" in Italian...


----------



## Outsider

I understand Zsanna's confusion, though. For example, in Portuguese, I could say that some hotel in the Algarve is an _estância/resort turística_ (tourist resort; a compound of buildings and spaces made or promoted expressly for tourists), but I would say that the Algarve itself is a _região/zona turística_ (a tourist(y) region/area; a place that is visited by many tourists).


----------



## Zsanna

Yes, there are a lot of terms about these places and I think the best way to translate them is really if you know what the place looks like (+ what it offers, etc.).

Sam, could you tell me whether for example Rimini or Viareggio could be rather called a "località turistica" than Firenze, Venice and Rome? Or all of them or none?


----------



## mallujulia

In Spanish, we normally say: sitio turistico, destino turistico. But the word resort is used more and more in Spanish


----------



## Outsider

Oh yes, _destino turístico_ (tourist destination) is also common in Portuguese. I hadn't thought of that one. So, there may be different ways to say it depending on the context.


----------



## Zsanna

These are the moments when you can see the advantage of speaking several languages (or even those that are close to one another), you can get ideas seeing how the same thing is translated into other languages! 

In the meantime I realised that there is no point in trying to be too precise, so the best suggestion (for the Hungarian) stays: _üdülőhely_.


----------



## sam1978

Zsanna said:


> Yes, there are a lot of terms about these places and I think the best way to translate them is really if you know what the place looks like (+ what it offers, etc.).
> 
> Sam, could you tell me whether for example Rimini or Viareggio could be rather called a "località turistica" than Firenze, Venice and Rome? Or all of them or none?



In Italian we can call all of them "Località turistiche"...


----------



## Zsanna

This is what I feared. 
The "classic" *üdülőhely* would not be appropriate for both groupes of places only for Rimini and Viareggio. (Supposing a tourist goes to these places for the "usual" things:  Uffizi, St. Peter's, Palace of the Dodge, etc. in Firenze/Rome/Venice and the enjoy-the-sun type seaside holiday in Rimini/Viareggio).

The term that could be applied to both would be a bit complicated: either *turista célpont* - tourist destination - or *turisták által gyakran látogatott hely* (= *turisták által frekventált hely*) - a place often visited by tourists.


----------



## Pticru

I see a bit of confusion here. The original question asks for "tourist resorts", but Barcelona, for example, is not a resort, it is a city. And just a place for site-seeing or a place that draws huge crowds of tourists does not necessarily qualify as a resort. Venice is not a resort, nor is Prague! Could we get some clarification here?


----------



## sam1978

Pticru said:


> I see a bit of confusion here. The original question asks for "tourist resorts", but Barcelona, for example, is not a resort, it is a city. And just a place for site-seeing or a place that draws huge crowds of tourists does not necessarily qualify as a resort. Venice is not a resort, nor is Prague! Could we get some clarification here?



Pticru, does "Tourist resort" in English include "Tourist cities" or are they two different things? 

Thank you in advance...


----------



## Pticru

Venice and Prague are "tourist destinations", in other words places where tourists go for "site-seeing".  A  "resort" on the other hand is :
"A place frequented by people for relaxation or recreation" (thefreedictionary.com)
Cortina d'Ampezzo is a ski resort. Club Med is a beach resort. But Venice, Prague etc. are places where tourists go for "site-seeing" (monuments, museums etc.) not for recreation (normally not anyway!), thus they would not in themselves be said to be resorts.


----------



## sam1978

Oh, I see! So, we must continue the translation of "Tourist resorts" by now. 
It's not a problem for me! 
Thank you for the clarification, Pticru!


----------



## Miguel Antonio

mallujulia said:


> In Spanish, we normally say: sitio turistico, destino turistico. But the word resort is used more and more in Spanish


I don't quite agree. A tourist resort is a place where tourists go and spend their holidays where they have all they need if all they need is a hotel+swimming pool/beach+restaurants+nightlife all in one building complex or resort, i.e. _*Complejo turístico*. _This rules out all other things a tourist may seek, such as sightseeing, monuments, local festivals, etc. which you may find at a *destino turístico.*


----------

